# karta graficzna

## radek-s

Witam!

Jaką wybrać karte graficzną - aby pod linuxem wszystko w pełni działało, nie było problemu ze sterownikami?

Do tej pory miałem ati....ale nie moge powiedzieć zebym był z niej zadowolony....

pozdrawiam!

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak nie ati to zostaje nvidia, generalnie dosc dobrze dziala, mialem pare lat gf2 potem 7300GT i wszystko niby smigalo, teraz mam w laptopie intela x3100 i niech piekło pochłonie tego, kto jest odpowiedzialny za linuksowy sterownik tej karty - wydajnosc... a raczej jej brak mnie denerwuje.

----------

## radek-s

ciekaw jestem jakie karty graficzne są w pełni wspierane jeśli chodzi o linuxa....czy w ogóle sa jakies?

ja myślałem że intel w miare sobie radzi...

----------

## qbsiu

Intel intelem... A co powiesz na VIA UNICHROME... W moim FS do tej pory nie ma sterownika... Niech piekło pochłonie całe VIA i firmę FS, która dołącza do lapka Knoppixa...!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

edit:

Nvidia rox...  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *qbsiu wrote:*   

> edit:
> 
> Nvidia rox... 

 

No nie bardzo. Kilka miesięcy temu spierdzielili 2D w sterownikach. Firefox na moim 6600 GT działa koszmarnie wolno, KDE4 jeszcze gorzej. Na Core Quad i 8600 GT taby w firefoksie przełączają się ok. sekundy. Ja bym więc dał 's/rox/sucks/g'.

----------

## SlashBeast

Firefox to generalnie z du*y działa, jak dzisiaj mając FF odpalone odmergowałęm go (robiąc wcześniej binpaczke) to przy wpisaniu adresu wywalilo, ze brakuje mu takiego i owego pliku i nie przejdzie na taka i owaka strone, a ja sie dziwilem, ze gdy mam dysk w 100% busy albo 98% (zdaniem atopa) firefox potrafi zlapac zwiche na kilka sekund, opera jak ją odpale, moge ją odmergować i używać bez problemu, raz 3 dni używałem "odinstalowanej" opery (suspend-to-ram roxi).

Co do Twojego Fujitsu-Siemensa -> kupiłeś go na szybko, w lokalnym sklepie za duza kase to masz.  :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> Jaką wybrać karte graficzną - aby pod linuxem wszystko w pełni działało, nie było problemu ze sterownikami?
> 
> Do tej pory miałem ati....ale nie moge powiedzieć zebym był z niej zadowolony....
> ...

 

Skoro narzekasz na ATI to domyślam się, że miałeś problemy z akceleracją/stabilnością/zgodnością sterowników z oprogramowaniem open source - bo dokładnie tego samego doświadczam w przypadku mojego laptopa. Dlatego też powiedziałem sobie: nigdy więcej ati. I dlatego też mówię: tylko nvidia. 

Jednego peceta mam od kilku lat z GF 5200 - działa bezproblemowo, podczas tych lat wiele razy updatowane sterowniki zawsze działały.

Drugi, niemal roczny, przeszedł ewolucję z GF 8600 do 8800 - również bezproblemowo działa na sterownikach firmowych - tak jak piszesz - "wszystko w pełni"  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

cóż, mając na poprzednim lapku ati powiedzialem sobie podobnie jak przedmówca. nigdy więcej ati z linuksem. no i mam teraz z gf 8400GS i  sprawuje się bardzo dobrze out-of-box. 

--

przerzucam temat do Instalacja i Sprzęt.

----------

## no4b

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *qbsiu wrote:*   edit:
> 
> Nvidia rox...  
> 
> No nie bardzo. Kilka miesięcy temu spierdzielili 2D w sterownikach. Firefox na moim 6600 GT działa koszmarnie wolno, KDE4 jeszcze gorzej. Na Core Quad i 8600 GT taby w firefoksie przełączają się ok. sekundy. Ja bym więc dał 's/rox/sucks/g'.

 

Problemy zostały rozwiązane w najnowszej stabilnej wersji sterownika.

----------

## dylon

Dawno temu mialem ati (9100 bodajze...) i o 3d mozna bylo zapomniec.

Potem nvidia fx5200 - wszystko dzialalo bez problemu, tylko ta wydajnosc...  :Sad: 

Teraz mam 9600gt i mam w koncu spokoj  :Razz: 

----------

## lsdudi

a ja wczesniej gf440 mmx

teraz radek X1300  na lapku uzywam sterow "radeon" nie fglrx

jade na kde4  z svn wlaczone efekty graficzne mplayer dziala zadnych zauwazalnych zwiech wiec nie rozumie tego napi... na sprzet  ATI, sa otwarte stery i to naprawde dzialaja .

BTW zmiana jadra juz nie pociaga za soba rekompilacji stera, a to jest sory plus ;]

----------

## Lord_Raven

ja również od dluzszego czasu jade na Radeonie X550 i z jego obslugi jestem bardziej zadowolony niż ze starego GF. Oczywiście działam na otwartych sterownikach. Co wiecej, odkad ATI/AMD udostepnia dane techniczne kart sterowniki są coraz lepsze

----------

## Raku

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Problemy zostały rozwiązane w najnowszej stabilnej wersji sterownika.

 

a mógłbyś to wytłumaczyć moim kartom graficznym?  :Wink: 

GF6600 - KDE 4.1 dalej działa ślimaczo wolno, FF to beznadzieja.

GF8600 - do wydajności KDE nie mam zastrzeżeń, ale przełączanie tabów w FF dalej jest wolne.

----------

## BeteNoire

Dziwne te pretensje do karty a nie do FF znanego ze swej powolności pod systemami linuksowymi...

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Dziwne te pretensje do karty a nie do FF znanego ze swej powolności pod systemami linuksowymi...

 

Dlaczego dziwne? Skoro laptop z Centrino 1,7 GHz i ATI X300 (czy M300, w k ażdym razie nie jest to demon prędkości) potrafi działać płynnie, a przycinki w KDE i FF zdarzają się wyłącznie na pecetach (Athlon XP i Core Quad), to słusznie chyba wyciągam wnioski, że problemem jest Nvidia, a nie FF.

----------

## no4b

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   Problemy zostały rozwiązane w najnowszej stabilnej wersji sterownika. 
> 
> a mógłbyś to wytłumaczyć moim kartom graficznym? 
> 
> GF6600 - KDE 4.1 dalej działa ślimaczo wolno, FF to beznadzieja.
> ...

 

FF jest beznadziejne niezależnie od posiadanej karty graficznej  :Wink: 

A co do KDE to nie sprawdzałem na GeForce6, ale 7 i 8 chodzą dobrze.

----------

## Raku

 *no4b wrote:*   

> FF jest beznadziejne niezależnie od posiadanej karty graficznej 

 

```
03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
```

no to moja w laptopie musi być zepsuta, bo FF działa rewelacyjnie.   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> A co do KDE to nie sprawdzałem na GeForce6, ale 7 i 8 chodzą dobrze.

 

samo KDE znośnie (GF 8600), choć lubi się przyciąć na kilka sekund kilka razy dziennie. Ale FF na GF 8600 to tragedia. I nie pomaga tu Core Quad - przełączanie tabów trwa 1-2 sekundy. Na wspomnianym wyżej lapku - działa "w czasie rzeczywistym".

----------

## dylon

A ja glupio spytam...

O co Wam chodzi w tymi tabami w ff?

Odkad mam gentoo nie zauwazylem zeby cos z nimi bylo nie tak...

Problem wystepowal tylko jak mialem durona i stronki mialy "duzo flesza" ale to byl scisly zwiazek z prockiem (i chyba jego cache-em) a nie k.graficzna.

----------

## individual

To ja jeszcze spytam czy to kompilowany FF czy binarka? I czy system 32bit czy 64bit? U mnie na hp dv5-1040ew (GF 9600GT) nie ma żadnych  opóźnień przy przełączaniu tabów (no może czasami, przy jakimś dziwnym flashu)

----------

## lsdudi

@RAKU

a mówisz o archu czy o achowaniu ff i nvidi na gentoo??

----------

## Raku

lsdudi: tu mnie masz   :Embarassed: 

Moje problemy dotyczą 64-bitowego Archa. Firefox kompilowany przez developerów Archa - czyli instalowany pacmanem.

Kernel 2.6.27 i sterowniki w wersji 177.80. Procek - Core Quad Q6600 i GF 8600 GT.

Na Gentoo nie macie podobnych problemów?

----------

## individual

Tak jak pisałem powyżej tylko czasami przy dużym obciążemiu procka (np kompilacja) + jakaś super wredna flashowa stronka. W normalnym użytkowaniu nie widzę opóźnień.

Jedyny problem to zwiecha i konieczność killowania FF przy próbie odpalenia filmiku (np. z youtube) pod najnowszym flashem na pełnym oknie.

----------

## rapidus

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na Gentoo nie macie podobnych problemów?

 

U mnie na x86 z gf9600gt (177.80) w kde (3.5 i 4.1) i gnomie - firefox i opera działają tragicznie. Wkurzają mnie najbardziej lagi gdy "scrolluje" stronę np. w dół. Dodatkowo pojawia się ten sam problem gdy w innej zakładce ładuje się kolejny adres. Jedynie Konqueror 3.5.10 działa super. Na razie nie znalazłem na to lekarstwa  :Sad:  .

----------

## lazy_bum

Regulamin, punkt 6.

----------

## Raku

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Regulamin, punkt 6.

 

A do punktu 15b) doczytałeś?

----------

## k4misiek

 *rapidus wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   
> 
> Na Gentoo nie macie podobnych problemów? 
> 
> U mnie na x86 z gf9600gt (177.80) w kde (3.5 i 4.1) i gnomie - firefox i opera działają tragicznie. Wkurzają mnie najbardziej lagi gdy "scrolluje" stronę np. w dół. Dodatkowo pojawia się ten sam problem gdy w innej zakładce ładuje się kolejny adres. Jedynie Konqueror 3.5.10 działa super. Na razie nie znalazłem na to lekarstwa  .

 

Musze Ciebie pocieszyc, nie jesteś sam z tym problemem  :Wink: 

Mam dokladnie to samo na dodatek freezy dochodzą, na gnomie b. rzadko na kde{3,4} bardzo często. 

Trzeba poczekać na normalne sterowniki bo tylko w nich jest problem... aby GF9600M GT 512 wyciągał mniej FPS od GF 8600M GT 256MB w glxgears to cos jest nie tak.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*   Regulamin, punkt 6. 
> 
> A do punktu 15b) doczytałeś?

 

Jeden moderator (blame Poe (bez obrazy Poe, nie można widzieć wszystkiego ;)) już się wypowiadał w tym temacie, jak widać przeoczył problem.

Swoją drogą ten punkt jest bez sensu na dłuższą metę. Jak widzę kradnącego kieszonkowca to mam odwrócić wzrok i czekać aż "pan władza" go zobaczy? (niech się nikt nie czuje urażony porównaniem)

PS. Równie dobrze można się przyczepić, że wyciągasz tu swoje problemy z GPU z Arghlinux.

PS2. Żeby nie było, że kolejny OT. Prócz wspominanego problemu z driverami nvidia (np.: skalowanie okien w kde4) nigdy nie mialem z nią większych problemów.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą ten punkt jest bez sensu na dłuższą metę. Jak widzę kradnącego kieszonkowca to mam odwrócić wzrok i czekać aż "pan władza" go zobaczy? (niech się nikt nie czuje urażony porównaniem)

 Zerknij na główną stronę polskiego forum na drugi wątek od góry - jest tam po to żeby go używać.  :Wink: 

W związku z tym, że wątek zboczył już dawno z głównego tematu, a nawet dystrybucji - zamykam.

----------

